# Hydraulic question



## georgeg (Apr 7, 2013)

Connecting a SCV to operate a cylinder that controls the top link on a three point hitch. Would like to have best possible control of movement and read a 1/4" line from SCV to cylinder provides finer adjustment than larger 3/8 or 1/2". TRUE? And and damage to control value or restriction issue to pump if supply line is larger than output/operating line?

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If it's an "open center" SCV, it shouldn't be an issue. This sounds like an interesting project! You've got to put up some pictures or better yet, video of the finished project in operation!


----------



## georgeg (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, it is an open system. Also I don't anticipate using any of the downstream loader functions at the same time as the 3point hitch cylinder.

Thanks g


----------

